# Need a wooden fence installed



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone do fence installation or can recommend someone near GB?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

We can do it for you. PM sent.


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Give Midnightrun a PM. does great work


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

carpenter and son fence and homerepair, 287-5650, navarre


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

All set guys - thanks for all the offers!


----------

